# No S3 working in entire Hampton Roads VA?!



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

Cox just told me they have yet to have a customer in the entire Hampton Roads area (Virginia Beach, Norfolkl, Portsmouth, Hampton, etc.) who has a S3 installation with dual tuner cards without pixelation. Can that possibly be true? Doesn't this suggest something wrong in the signal Cox sends out? Is there anyone who has had success in the area? Or is the new S3 box that unreliable?

I desperately want my S3 to work, but pretty soon here I'm going to have to throw in the towel and go back to a Cox DVR box (which sucks)...


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

bump

anyone from hampton roads cox out there?


----------



## VanGoghLikesTivo (Jan 18, 2005)

Does your S3 work correctly with OTA HD channels?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL!

The cable companies will say anything to get you to use their inferior DVR.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

jfh3 said:


> LOL!
> 
> The cable companies will say anything to get you to use their inferior DVR.


Gotta agree. When the installer came to my house and I told him it was a Tivo, he was like "ahhh i dont think cox cable cards work in Tivos." Needless to say the front office set him straight.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> LOL!
> 
> The cable companies will say anything to get you to use their inferior DVR.


Exactly.

I know that there are one or two at least down there.


----------



## calva70 (Feb 23, 2006)

I got my Series 3 end of November. I to am having the pixelation problem. It doesn't seem to have any pattern to when it occurs. I pulled up the Signal strength page while it was doing it one day and the signal would disapear for a second and then reapear. 

Also I have noticed a couple of times on my Series 2 that it would have a little hic up similar to the pixelation on the Series 3. If any one figures out what is going on please let me know, cause it's annoying to be in the middle of CSI and have it cut out at a key point.


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

VanGogh

I don't use an OTA yet. I've put a terminator on the antenna coaxial input as others have suggested elsewhere...Honestly I can't just keep trying CC forever...I'm going to give it one more try this week...


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

calva70

check out these other threads

here

and here


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

I live in the HR (just moved from Virginia Beach to Hampton) area, but I can't really help you since I have yet to worry about getting CableCARDs for my S3, as I'm currently happy with what I can get off-the-air. Plus I refuse to pay $XX to have a tech come install the CARDs when I'm fully capable of doing it myself. 

I do have Cox for my cable service, and I've been successful at tuning a couple of the PPV channels (the only non-encrypted stuff Cox sends out) and they looked fine. No idea if CableCARDs would affect that.

I'd suggest just getting a decent antenna and stick with OTA digital.


----------



## CraigHB (Dec 24, 2003)

The last person you should ever listen to is 1) a sales person and 2) a tech. I've heard some of the screwiest things ever from these people. When the tech came to activate my digital cable, I mentioned I'd be getting cable cards (I didn't have my S3 yet). He responded with a statement that cable cards never work right and the picture quality is inferior. I should just get a cable box. What an idiot. Sometimes these guys come off like they know it all, but in reality, they don't know their @#! from a hole in the ground.

My cable cards are working nicely, but if worse comes to worst, there's always analog cable and digital OTA. You don't *have* to have cable cards.


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

Cox recently added some new local HD channels...maybe it changed their signal a little...my pixelation has lessened in frequency (from every show to maybe every 1-2 hours)...of course doesn't help much when you lose 5 straight minutes of your favorite show. I'm trying to djust my signal with attenuators right now to see if it helps...

Any other HR customers out there with similar issue? Any change lately with the channel changes?


----------



## calva70 (Feb 23, 2006)

I've noticed lately that the pixelization is mainly on the analog channels. The digital channels come in fine with almost no problems.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

I am in Norfolk, have S3, but use it entirely OTA. VERY pleased too. When it is dark and rainy you can see occasional breakups and I needed an outside grid type UHF antenna to get good results. The cable issue may be little breaks in the data caused by all the crap they are sending over it, called inter-modulation, so by all means complain. You might do well to try OTA with an antenna, good news is ALL the TV stations are in same direction, all are in east end of Suffolk, so you can buy a good grid or dish type UHF antenna and get them all. All networks have HD here too. Then too if your cable card has trouble or if Cox goes dead (like for 8 days in last hurricane) you will still have all your network TV working too!


----------



## calva70 (Feb 23, 2006)

I noticed the other day that Cox is now carrying ABC and FOX in HD, 713 and 714. Unfortunately Tivo doesn't know about them yet so no programming data from them.


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

I have been fighting for a clear picture for a few weeks now. I was on a temp line so after that was resolved, I hoped it fix the problem. No such luck.

I found pixeling started on Ch 4 and 14 (the worst and most consistent)-local channels for those not from the HR area. It also affected the channels around 30 and 100. All intermittantly and inconsistanly. It seems to spread like a virus and affect more channels more often though.

I am working on my second set of cable cards and my third S3 TIVO is in the mail to narrow down the problem. On a side note, my sister starting having problems 6 weeks after CC install though not as severe as my problems. 

Cox says my signal strength is +6 on the line, no splitters, 3/4 new wiring, new connections, checked and tightened. RF amp didn't make any changes. Also, I had a cox digital cable box on the line with issues prior to the Series 3.

Cox is saying it's a TIVO tuner problem and TIVO says it is a CC interface problem (Motorola cc, cox cable trying to work with TIVO technology). I only want my stuff to work and am stuck in the middle with an $800 machine that isn't delivering what was promised and 2 companies blaming each other. Help!!!!! Has anyone had any luck? Any suggestions for something else to try?


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

chrisitb,

I feel for ya. My pixelation problem was quite similar to yours...

other pixelation post

Recently, around the same time as the addition of the new local HD channels (coincidence?) my pixelation problem changed...the intermittent tiling on nearly every channel now is relatively constant and only on specific channels (those received on frequencies 531000KHz and 537000KHz as listed under settings
-> diagnostics page on tivo). Our digital channels are grouped under multiple different frequencies (not necessarily correlating with channel number); so about 18-20 channels for me have near constant unwatchable pixelation. Nice. On a better note, I almost NEVER see tiling anymore on other channels.

This new pixelation problem occurs despite different CC, different S3 units, whatever...Cox tells me my signal is OK but I went ahead and over the last couple months purchased amplifiers, attenuators, splitters, and tried them all in various combinations hoping the issue is somehow signal related, but no improvement. The only change I can produce is increase the pixelation or cause the channel to go grey screen with too much signal.

I've had someone tell me on the above thread that he had similar pixelation issues in Houston which resolved on their own (cable transmission change I assume)...

I'd be interested to know if your "bad channels" are on the same frequency or 2-3 frequencies...


----------



## Tubbs (Nov 27, 2006)

glassonion said:


> chrisitb,
> 
> Recently, around the same time as the addition of the new local HD channels (coincidence?) my pixelation problem changed...the intermittent tiling on nearly every channel now is relatively constant and only on specific channels (those received on frequencies 531000KHz and 537000KHz as listed under settings
> -> diagnostics page on tivo). Our digital channels are grouped under multiple different frequencies (not necessarily correlating with channel number); so about 18-20 channels for me have near constant unwatchable pixelation. Nice. On a better note, I almost NEVER see tiling anymore on other channels.
> ...


I'm an S3 owner in Houston. Your problem is _word-for-word _ what I'm seeing on my local system. I've had my S3 since mid-September. First out of the box, I had some tiling, but very infrequent. Sometime around the new year it got much worse. I've had about 8 cable cards and 2 different S3's, results are all the same. As for frequencies, I'm finding that 609MHz and 633MHz are my problem children but honestly I haven't made a list... guess I should. Of course, those just happen to be the HD versions of FOX, CBS, NBC and ABC. Other HD channels on other frequencies are 100% clear with no problems whatesoever. I've had TimeWarner (now Comcast) out to my house probably 4 times or so. They've got my signal to +6db which from what I've been told is pretty good. They've brought their crappy box out and shown me how it works fine. Extremely frustrated...

Interesting note. There seem to be times of the day that are better than others. Late at night (after 10pm) till mid-morning the signal is mostly okay. Primetime? Forget about it , it's 100% unwatchable.

There is something going on, and I refuse to believe that with _all these other people_ out there having no problems that there is something defective about the S3's tuner hardware. Can't tell you how many techs (both TiVo and TW) have told me that it's in the cable cards. I've explained that cablecards are not tuners and the replacing them is not the solution. Another S3? Not the solution. Stronger signal?? Not the solution.

I read these forums all the time, felt it was about time to add my problem to the pile. There are lots of us that have this problem. I'm just hoping I log in one day and find that someone has come up w/ the solution that's no "One day it just started working!"


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

I still have a smidgen of hope that the problem can be resolved (my glass is usually half full). Should I give that up?

I also found that while occasionally the problem occurred at night, it was more frequent during the day and prime time. Though worse and more frequent on some channels and with so many, I don't know exactly when or where it occurred!

For those local to Hampton Roads, I found the pixeling and shadowing to occur most frequently/severe on channels 4, 14 (which then spreads to 13 after a few days), 30, 31, 100, 101, 102, 103. Have also found it on 16. I know there are more but those are the ones I found more popular for crappy reception.

Since many folks haven't had any resolution to the problem, how do you stand it? I have been pulling out the CC while waiting for the next fix because I just can't tolerate it. Once it gets going in full swing, the program is completely unwatchable. I guess my question is -Is it worth keeping the box and using without cable cards hoping there is a fix inthe works down the road and that one day I can watch HD? Or should I fight with TIVO to get my money back and go with a cox DVR? I really do love my TIVO!!!!!! (When I don't want to throw it in the pond lately.)


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

New TIVO turned on today and had Cox rehit the cards and reinstalled them. So far I have about 5 hours of no tiling...... and the fun of hooking up both TIVO's just in case and since I haven't seen all of my shows out of the old one. The new Tivo takes 4-6 sec to change the channel but if it doesn't tile, I guess I will live with it. 

I went back and checked the frequencies and many of them (4, 7, 13, 14) are 567000 and the others were in the low 600's. Is that a common band that would increase interference? I live in an apartment building so I wonder if cordless phones, cell phones or other folks routers or modems might be causing some problems? I would think things would be filitered better to prevent that but at this point any explanation is better than not my fault.


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

I hope your new TiVo keeps working...I had some good "spurts" of non-pixelation before...but keep your hopes up and let us know how it goes.

for those HR Cox subscribers (Norfolk/Southside), here's a list of the frequencies and channels (local, digital, HD, HBO)...as I mentioned ealier, for me 531 and 537 are near constant pixelation...(short for 531,000KHZ, etc). 567 used to be terrible (all the local nonHD) when I didn't notice the tiling confined to any particular frequency (or set of freq), not anymore...

531: 12, 18, 19, 22, 25, 26, 30, 56, 64, 68
537: 16, 23, 27-29, 31, 32, 36, 42, 66

519: 713
525: 46-48
543: 17, 21, 33, 34, 37, 39, 40, 52, 151-154, 158
549: 110, 225, 226, 229, 250
561: 108, 109, 715
567: 2, 3, 4, 7, 10, 13, 14, 20, 49, 111
597: 46-48

603: 711
609: 100-104,246
615: 211,221,234,239,243
621: 233,241,249
627: 203-207,712
633: 79
639: 121,122,124,212,240
645: 209,230,231,244,245

651: 201,202
657: 35,41,43,55,57,58,208
663: 232
669: 15,38,44,45,50,53,70,72,95,97,99
675: 222
681: 5,6,8,9,11,24,60,71,96
687: 112-114,710
699: 155,156,223,227,242

705: 59,61-63,65,67
711: 200,228,235,248,722
735: 105,106,120,224,247,251-257
741: 260-262

127,250: 75,98

i assume they are the same for all of the southside Cox customers...let me know if they aren't.


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the frequencies - I haven't had time to sit down and figure them out yet. 

I'm in Norfolk and have had an S3 since the end of January. The first one came from BestBuy. Within the first few days, Cox sent a Tech out to check the cards, installation and signal levels, all of which passed their test. TiVo suggested a replacement unit, so I returned the unit to BestBuy. Cox returned to map the cards and used a new set (2 TiVos, 2 sets of CableCARDs). Pixelation/audio drop occurred within 1 hour of the Tech leaving. 

My symptoms are identical to those already described in previous posts: pixelating picture (tile size and the area of the picture actually pixelated varies), no audio during these fits. Some channels never seem to pixelate, others are very dependable and it's always a surprise when they don't. Only the digital channels are pixelated, meaning if I pop the cards out and use the analog signal, channels 2-99 are great. If I put a splitter on the line and run one leg directly into the TV and view on that source, the signal is also great (and also analog). OTA programming occassionaly pixelates, most likely due to interference as it's sitting next to the TV and not in the attic. OTA pixelation usually clears itself up in a few seconds or with a slight antenna adjustment. I've also noted a difference depending on time of day, though I see the opposite of what christib is seeing. I get more disturbance at night, usually around 5-6 PM and it "clears up" around midnight. Some channels never get better (e.g. 31, 32), while others never go bad. This is particularly interesting because traffic picks up 5-6, which could cause problems with my antenna, which may in turn cause problems with TiVo, but removing the antenna completely should have fixed that. Another possibility is the draw on bandwidth on whatever node I'm connected to. I've been assured this is not possible, but I recall a day when cable modem users would complain of serious performance issues when everyone was on line at the same time. It won't be long before I get my Official Conspiracy Theorist membership card. 

In the past two months, Cox has been out about 8-10 times and replaced the cards a total of 3 times. Each time, a new set was installed. The "drop" from the "plant" has been completely re-run, and during one visit, the wiring in my house was bypassed by running a jumper in the front door right up into the TiVo. Signal strengths allegedly looked good. A Maintenance tech was dispatched and I too watched from my window as the gentleman maneuvered his cherry picker into position so he could test signals. I think he was sent out at least twice for good measure.

I've tried several things, including removing the front surround speaker, which, during one of my late night fits of frustration, I accused of an incompatibility between its magnet and the TiVo's hard drive. No change in picture quality. When I first brought home the TiVo, I also purchased a Terk UHF/VHF HD antenna to pick up the local HD stations Cox was not yet carrying. I suspected the antenna was also causing interference, and have read that removing the antenna and terminating the port has helped others. I terminated the port, unplugged the antenna and physically removed it from the same room as the TiVo. I re-ran the guided setup and was rewarded with no change in picture quality. I should note that Tech #4 told me there was a significantly higher level of ingress on the line (measured from outside the house, so it was going backwards) when the antenna was connected. Once the port was terminated, it dropped, but still made no difference in picture quality.

Several of the CableCARDs removed from any of my 3 TiVos were tested in a test TV set, but I did not personally see the results. i have no reason to believe they were faulty. It's my understanding that the CableCARDs' only purpose is to hold the software/encryption keys necessary to decode the digital signal, as it's sent to every household, regardless of whether they want the service or not. Another fact I've picked up is that there are only two manufactures of CableCARDs - Motorola and Scientific Atlanta, and Motorola has only one model of CableCARD. Motorola invented the technology and worked closing with various organizations to establish the "standards", a term I use loosely as I've heard there is no such thing. However, I can't imagine that TiVo would produce a product that wasn't tested with both manufactures. Every CableCARD installed had version 04.21 of the firmware, presumably the latest and greatest.

My fourth TiVo box is on the truck, out for delivery as I type. The third one pixelated as usual, but I also lost use of the optical audio output. I no longer believe the box or the internal tuners are to blame. I'm wondering if it's not the Seagate hard drives, and I'm going to check with WeaKnees to see if they have any experience with this. 

I think we've all heard the tales from TiVo about the one guy that works there that had 4, no 6, no 7 different CCs installed before he finally got a set that works. So I'll keep trying, for a while yet. If Cox's DVR allowed for online programming, OTA recording and didn't come with a monthly charge, I'd be all over it. As my BestBuy 30-days return period has long since expired and TiVo won't refund money for a unit purchased from a retailer, I've either got to make this work or hope for the best on an eBay sale.


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

Another thing I tried was signal amplifiers. Years ago when I had only digital cable, channel 105 started pixelating. Cox sent a Tech who told me to go to Radio Shack and get an amplifier. I did and it went away forever. When TiVo began doing the same, I put the same amplifier on the line (4-port splitter with 8db adjustable gain) which didn't help. I was able to turn the gain down, tune into TiVo's signal strength meter and watch the signal strength go up about 2% (of what?) as I dialed up the gain to 8db, but the picture never cleared. Tech #2 gave me a Cox amplifier which boasted an 11db gain (non-adjustable). I saw no improvement with either, and every tech after #2 told me to remove it. If the signal is strong by not clean, any noise/ingress will be amplified, making the problem worse. TiVo's Tech said they usually recommend a 25db gain, which seems absurd as TiVo's working limits are -10db to 10db, but what do I know? I bought a 24db amplifier from Wal-Mart and it promptly obliterated any cable signal passing through it so TiVo reported "Searching for signal..." until I removed it. I picked up another 10db amplifier and put it on the line with the 8db adjustable amp and noted that 10db + 3-4db gain had no effect on pixelation, a slight increase on the adjustable amp would make the signal go out ("Searching for signal..."). I don't know what dBmV readings were when the Tech checked the lines, but I'm guessing that the actual signal strength was ok.


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

Glassonion, without going through every channel myself, those freq's look the same as mine.

So far, I have about 21 hours of no problems.....Of course the first box went a few days without problems so there is still plenty of time. I figure I will leave both Tivos recording until the info from the now "old" one runs out and it becomes a very expensive digital VCR. This is the set of CC's that went crazy after 6 hours in the 2nd machine so is the ball lobbed back into Tivo's court? 

I just can't wrap my head around the problem. If Tivo's tuners are good, the cable cards are good and the signal strength is good, why is it doing this? And how come it is intermittent on everyone's machine at different times and presumably on slightly different channels? I can only assume there is some type of interference with the signal be it in the line or in the tuners and something is too sensitive (tuners or cards). I think the frequency thing may be part of the answer though I don't know how or why or what the fix would be. 

I may be on the completely wrong track as I am not a tech person....just someone with some common sense. And asking 100 questions of everyone I talk to about the problem!


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

christib,

hopefully by now you're over a full day with no problems...actually i've had a change in my S3 this week...for about 24 hours over Tue/Wed we had weird signal drops at my house (in Norfolk) involving both cable and phone (both Cox). Cable was affected on both S3 and a S2 in a different room with nonHD digital box (which never has problems)...with this signal drop/burst i didn't get the usual tiling, but loss of picture to black screen for few seconds with audio drop...plus the phone would have brief spurts of loud static and complete loss of conversation...both have since cleared up...

since then i've had no further problems with the block of channels on 537 frequency (includes tnt, fx, comedy channel...). actually now my second tuner seems to have no problems with ANY channels. my first tuner still does tile nearly continuously on the 531 frequency channels but otherwise seems good. i don't know what's going on, but i'm trying to stay optimistic that things will keep improving. my best guess is that it's somehow related to tivo sensitivity to signal (mild bursts, fluctuation, etc.). dunno. are your 531KHz channels working? (espn, usa, mtv, cnbc, cnn headline news, etc.)

culsu,

i also tried various signal adjustments...variable amp +10 to +25dB. Basically produced loss of signal with its use (gray screen - searching for signal). if i also added attenuators (+10 and -6 for total of +4dB) i could tune in most channels but random tiling. attenuators by themselves (-3, -6, and -9dB) never helped either. never tried to use the OTA, but placed a terminator on it to no avail. i actually did once watch my previously "malfunctioning" CC get placed in a LG LCD TV brought to my house by a Cox tech during a CC swap with absolutely no tiling for about an hour. Just minutes before they produced very frequent tiling on nearly every channel...have you noticed a recent improvement as i have (and apparently christib has after recent CC swap)?


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

No improvement at all. 

Sr. Tech just left after coming over to re-pair CC #2 on Box #4. After discussing life, the universe and everything with him, I'm down to two theories.

Theory 1: Ingress. I've seen several people claim capping the OTA port caused their tiling issues to go away forever. A Tech once checked ingress levels outside with and without the antenna connected and reported much higher levels of noise with it. I've removed my antenna and capped the port with no change, but maybe I have another source of ingress? Several other Techs have come in with "sniffers" to detect over-the-air frequencies that may cause ingress and reported none, so it's unlikely this is the cause. Between magnets, remotes, Bluetooth devices, cordless phones and all other modern conveniences, I figure the odds of something causing noise should be pretty high. 

Theory 2: After getting glassonion's channel list (thanks, again), I've also been able to confirm that most, if not all, problems are on 531 and 537 MHz. It's possible that a hardware problem at the source of the CATV signal could need adjusting (e.g. mis-pointed laser, worn patch code, missing talisman). Cox is going to check this one. 

I downloaded TiVo's 8.1.1 for the third time and was going through the Diagnostics screen. Does anyone know if the Tuner's "Tune State" every says anything other than "In progress", while the value of "Pending Tune Status" is "No tune pending"? Or what does "1045" mean for the CableCARDs firmware version on the Diagnostics screen while the CableCARD Status screen says version 04.21? If 1045 is converted to hexadecimal, it's 415; coverted to decimal it's 4165. Neither seems to be right. 

Maybe TiVo has some documentation on interpreting the Diagnostics screen. Maybe that documentation can also explain what the "Signal Strength Meter" is actually measuring, as signal strength should be measured in dBmV, not %. If it was a bit-error rate, it might give credence to the ingress theory.


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

No clue about the 1045 CC firmware value...I too have 1045 on Diagnoistics and 04.21 on the CC info pages. you may be on to something with that missing talisman theory...

I have read somewhere else on these threads that the tivo signal strength is somehow related to an error correction rate...obviously it makes no sense with the actual dB. In case you haven't noticed, when I see tiling the signal strength fluctuates all over the place, sometimes with a brief "-", and the signal lock flickers on/off. 

I'm a little suspicous that both of us Norfolk folks have trouble with the 531 and 537 frequencies...again I wonder if some variation of signal is present on the 'broadcast" from the plant or from the node...I doubt we share the same lines/node, but for kicks I live in Edgewater near ODU.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

You all may be able to get some help over here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=10179329#post10179329

There is a regular Cox guy in there too...


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

I am almost afraid to say anything for fear the Bad Tivo trolls will come back but I seem to be tiling free so far. I also went for a few days/week when I first got connected so I can't say problem solved just yet. I have been spot checking all of the problem channels and haven't noticed one episode.

This is Tivo number 3 and this is the second set of cards that also tiled in box 2 (and they tiled in box 2 less than 6 hours after install). The only other thing that I have done slightly differently is that I added a splitter to the line so that I could hook up the now old Tivo to cable and continue recording until it's 2 weeks of programming runs out in anticipation of problems. I honestly thought this would make the problem worse but maybe it likes it? This puts my modem direct on it's wall outlet. I also have cox phone. Might there be some interference with phone/internet? I do have the problem that my router or modem acts up when I make a call or answer the phone (2.4 ghz cordless) near it (basically I lose the internet until I hang up).

On a related note, my sister is still having some problems but hers seems to be on some MTV digital channel (I can't remember what she told me) and occasionally on the channels around 30 and 100. She isn't as fastidious on checking multiple channels when it acts up. She also says hers happens more at night....after midnight and most of the time it is annoying but not impossible to watch. She is on her first TIVO and set of cards and probably hasn't contacted cox yet.....I am working on her!

I live in VB near Mt. Trashmore and she lives in VB near the amphitheater if that helps.

I do have a suggestion. Call cox and have them remove the cable cards from your account and rehit it and readd it (readding it may be the same as rehitting it). It only takes a few seconds. I know the cards are activated on the account only and once they are hit are basically turned on (device and/or slot shouldn't matter) but maybe there was a glitch in the turning on process? I would pull them out and reinsert just to be sure they reauthorize properly. Maybe that will give you a few days of clarity?


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm in Ghent. Cox says there are about 500 customers to a node, so its unlikely we're on the same node. There are 8 what I believe to be MTCs (or hubs?), two of which are in Norfolk. From there the signal is sent via the network to the nodes. It's more likely we're getting the signal from the same MTC/hub (for us in Norfolk, anyway). A problem emanating from there would explain why christib is getting good reception while we're not. 

I've seen several people explain the Signal Strength Meter as a measure of the combined signal strength and noise, but it's usually preceded by "I think it's...". 
When the pixelation starts, both the Signal Strength Meter and the Diagnostics screen's signal strength both fluctuate wildly, bouncing from mid-90's down to mid-60's and sometimes 0 (-). The other channels are unaffected when this is happening so it can't be the signal strength. 

As far as multiple Cox services, I have only digital cable. Phone is Verizon and internet is DSL. 

I've had my cards removed/added a couple times now, and it is usually good for a couple of hours of unaffected viewing. However, we did it just today and it pixelated immediately. 

On an somewhat unrelated note, I've been told a few times that the delay and flicker you get when you press the TiVo button could be cause for concern. The cause of the flicker is the video output format (Messages and Settings -> Settings -> Video). If you set it to "Native" or either of the Hybrid settings, TiVo must convert between various formats, causing that flicker. If you set it to something like 480i Fixed, the transition from TV to the TiVo menu is virtually instantaneous, but your picture quality suffers. 

I'm wondering if it's possible to rent a real signal strength meter and tune it in to one of the 531/537 channels to observe for awhile and compare to TiVo's meter. I'm guessing the meter would register a fairly constant signal strength, while TiVo's meter would bounce all over, indicating noise or ???. My brain hurts.

I'm going to email the Tech that was here today the list of frequencies/channels with the ones I'm having problems with so he can forward it to the appropriate MTC/hub so they can investigate any possible hardware issues. I'd be interested in knowing what frequencies or stray channels are giving the rest of you problems too. 531 and 537 MHz are my biggest offenders, but 61, 731 and 766 occasionally pixelate (like right now). 

I have a few more HD channels to add to the list:
MHz Ch
549: 751
561: 703
597: 721
603: 795
609: 761
615: 731
621: 766
687: 714


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

my bad for leaving off the hd channels earlier...thanks for the addition.

during the last CC swap, the tech checked the signal on 531 (or 537...I forget) and said it barely fluctuated, but probably not anything unusual...of course he only checked for a few seconds. I'd be interested in knowing how it compares to other frequencies...

As mentioned elsewhere on these forums, changing your video ouput to a "fixed" ouput will eliminate the flicker/delay when going to tivo menu. i tried using the fixed 1080i for a while but some channels would leave a black bar a couple inches on the side of the screen...at some point between switching between S3 units and CC, one of my S3 got set on fixed 480i...it caused a couple channels (CNN on ch 8 specifically) to freak out and blink on/off and sometimes roll like old tv sets did back in the day with the horizontal hold issue...channel became unwatchable...


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

you think there's any chance of a bad batch of S3? check out pg 5 of this thread...

stream dropouts

my S3 and its replacement share the same first 10 digits ...i don't know what he means by "totally different" serial #...how different? are yours all similar too?

christib does your new unit have a serial # much different from your previous?


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

I thought about that as well, as my first box came from BestBuy. I did an in-store exchange and obviously got the same results. Thinking that something may have happened in shipping to jar the hard drive or maybe exposure to extreme temperatures, I went directly to TiVo for box numbers 3 and 4. 

To complicate factors, it could be a vendor (e.g. Seagate) that sent a bad batch.

I don't have the serial number of the first, but the first 10 digits of the last 3 are
#2 6480001802 (BestBuy; new)
#3 6480011802 (TiVo; refurb)
#4 6480011802 (TiVo; refurb)


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

I have similar serial #s

#1 - 6480001802 (new from Amazon)
#2 - 6480001802 (exchange on deposit from TiVo)

No response yet on the other thread as to "how different" the serial # is on his new working tivo...nice to know if christib has continued no pixelation AND a different serial #, and had pixelation with similar #s to ours...

Not sure if I've read of other people who have problems with hd upgrades which I guess could support a Seagate/original hardware issue...


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

The perplexing thing is we've heard of no one in the HR area that has gotten one to work (with the possible exception of christib?), we're getting pixelation on only some frequencies (531 and 537 are about a constant 9 on a 1-10 scale, while 615 and 621 both vary between 3 to 5 and are intermittent) and time of day seems to be a factor in each case. If the hardware was failing, wouldn't the symptoms manifest themselves on every channel and all of the time, or at least somewhat consistently after a warm-up period?


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

TiVo says:
The serial number of all Series 3 units begins with 648 001. The following numbers are a unique identifier. They're all manufactured in the same location and to get the date of build, they'd have to consult their database - the remaining digits can't be decoded.

The different firmware versions shown on the Diagnostics and CableCARD status screens are not an indicator of a problem. One shows version while the other shows build number. Seems rather silly, but ok.

I also asked about the Tune State found on the Diagnostics screen, as mine always reads "In progress", yet above, Current Tuning Status says "Tuned: Success". The Tech I spoke with consulted his recent "up-training" material and reported that the Tune State will change to "Locked" if the signal strength remains consistent for a period of time (length of time was not in the training manual). I've never seen it go to Locked, so maybe it's a problem with their tuner supplier? Has anyone else seen it set to "Locked"?

Finally, their Investigation department will be looking into the mysterious other component to the signal strength meter. The gentleman I spoke with agreed that it can't be an indication of the signal strength alone, and was equally curious. They'll be calling back with an answer (hopefully).


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

Good to know about the serial #s...I figured it was a long shot. My tune status never says "locked" from what I can tell. Success or in progress is usually what it shows.

Yeah, I think the rub is that why would we have the SAME channels/frequencies having difficulty between us if it was a hardware issue? The folks from the Houston horror story had similar issues (set of channels/frequencies) but on different freq. If it was a widespread hardware issue, I would think it would be the same for everyone, or random affecting everyone differently. I mean the common link between us here obviously is the cox signal. Plus, why would the problem correct itself without any change in S3/CC etc as posted by bluetex in my other thread here

My best guess still is that it's related to the incoming signal or that the tivo tuner can't handle this "signal irregularity" properly...but what can be done about it?

Other than maybe christib ( I think we need to wait for a longer term update), I still haven't seen anyone here in HR with a working S3 with Cox. Only working S3 and OTA as posted earlier in this thread...


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

I've sent the list of bad frequencies on so they can be forwarded to the head-end in hopes they can isolate a hardware issue and resolve it. Aside from a widespread hardware issue (maybe bad tuners?), it seems the most logical.

I picked up an HD antenna and get all the locals and a few others (3, 10, 13, 43, plus WHRO, WTVZ, WGNT). Between the antenna and the Cox channels that do work, we get by. I get pixelation off the antena as well, but it's due to interference like bad weather, high traffic or people standing too close to it. it should be moved into the attic. I don't see any of the Cox-style pixelating, but it's an analog signal so I wouldn't expect any.

At this point, I can't give up. If necessary, I'll hang on until FiOS is delivered to my area and give that a try. Their channel line-up seems comparable to Cox. Unfortunately, I haven't seen any neighborhoods in Norfolk on their list (see FTTP Rollout for the schedule), except maybe Ocean View.

And it's not like I had anything better to do...


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

How has everyone's picture been lately? I noticed a few minutes on Ch 13 around 430pm the other day and Ch 41 for about an hour on Thursday night around 11pm(both things were recorded so I don't know what other channels were affected). This pixeling was not nearly as severe as previous Tivo boxes and while very annoying, the show was watchable. I haven't been able to catch it acting up any other time on any channel! I hope it doesn't worsen! So far, so good with the new Tivo and 2nd set of cards.


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

christib,

so no problem with any of the channels on 531 or 537 frequency?


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

My problem channels are just as bad as ever, though 537 MHz had a few brief hours of clarity about two nights ago.


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

TiVo's Investigatin Department called yesterday to provide an answer to my Signal Strength Meter question. They said it measures the signal strength of a specific channel, unlike the cable company's meter, which measures an entire frequency. I told him that the same pixelation/audio problem can be seen on any of the channels on a given frequency and that they all have the same "signal strength". He's taking that information back to the engineers and will call back sometime this week.

He then asked if I'd tried an amplifier.


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

I've been in contact with tivo too. a couple weeks or so ago my case got "officially" moved up from a level 2 to level 3 tech support. from what I can tell, level 2 means simply all the variations of going through a troubleshooting check list, where level 3 is an actual tech. I talked to him for several minutes detailing the pixelation issue. He said he was gathering info and would give it to the tivo engineers to work on and I should expect a call within the week. So since it's been over 2 weeks without a call, I called them. Couldn't get beyond a level 1 intro customer service dude today. He said the engineers were working on it and suspected it was a cable issue since it wasn't on every channel. told me the difference between tuners was cable card related...Suggested I tell Cox to "turn up the signal" not just apply an amp, but couldn't be any more specific. Supposedly tivo engineers still working on it and would call with any results...

no change in my pixelation status. 531 and 537 near constant pixelation on tuner 1. tuner 2 now seems clear all the time. culsu i'll check out 615 and 621 - don't tend to watch those that often, but I've been busy lately with not much tivo besides a few standard season passes...i'll let you know what i see.



{edited for spelling errors}


----------



## EdSeymore (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi. I am new to this forum. I have a S3 with the pixelation problem. I also have a Cox dual HD DVR which works fine on the same feed as the S3. The Cox technician measured the signal strength as +6 in a valid range of -5 to +9 on channel 101. TiVo shows low 80's to low 90's. Pixelation when below 90. Has anyone had this problem and gotten it resolved as yet?


----------



## Goober112 (Dec 29, 2006)

I've been following the thread and have been experiencing identical issues. It would appear that Cox and Tivo are at least aware of it considering how much we've been complaining about it. What kills me is that just as stated above, there are times when it's crystal clear (but usually not). Cox did credit me some $ back for lost/poor days of service. At least that's something, but I sense more days of credit in the future. It's a cablecard configured device, and they have to provide service. This isn't a nationwide issue, so it's almost certainly something they need to resolve locally. Friends in the Baltimore area using Comcast had the same issue with their S3, and after finally having Comcast increase the signal (not just with an amp at the house level, making for a true high quality signal instead of a poor quality signal simply boosted at the house), their channels are perfect, 100% of the time. I'm inclined to think Cox's signal on these particular frequencies that are giving us all problems is lacking.


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

How is everyone's TIVO? My new (3rd) Tivo seems to be behaving with the same set of cards from the 2nd one (though I had them removed from my account and readded). I had 2-3 episodes of tiling both ironically around 1640 hours lasting about 10-15 minutes on Ch 13 (567 range) but is much less severe and I could actually follow the conversation (though annoying). I wasn't watching live so I don't know what other channels it affected if any. The last time this occurred was Thursday if anyone else had issues at the same time.

I just hope my luck continues! I have been going well for 2 weeks now. Has anyone else had good consistent reception?


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry for being an idiot here....forgot to look at forum page 2.......can I use the excuse that I have been busy? Probably not. Anyway.....here are some answers to some of the ongoing questions that you all had for me.

TIVO 1 serial: Serial #: 6480001802308B8 new from TIVO
Tivo 2: Serial #: 648000180277F36 new from TIvo
Tivo 3: Serial # 64800118025415E refurb from Tivo

I hooked it up on Mar 28 and I am pretty sure that my first Tivo started acting up in full force within 1.5-2 weeks. I know subsequent attempts and Tivo's acted up within hours or days. I have no real explanation for the good picture 99.9% of the time. I am now wondering if it really is a Tivo tuner/hardware problem?

I have to say that my sister is still having intermittent and occasional problems but I still don't have any more details.

Feel free to share my problems with the techs you are working with so they can figure this thing out!

Still waiting for the shoe to drop........ and will keep checking checking page 2


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the update christib. I hope your issue is resolved. 

Glad to see some more input from other HR Cox folks out there...

Goober112 (nice login btw), do you have any more details or specifics regarding your Baltimore buddy's cable fix from the signal boost. What exactly was done? Signal boosted from the plant, node, etc? Certain frequencies/channels? "Cleaned up" signal or actual increase in dB? I don't myself have that much knowledge of the cable company inner workings of how it could be done, but if we had some specifics, I could discuss them with the head tech I have been in contact with over the last several weeks...


----------



## Goober112 (Dec 29, 2006)

It was 2nd hand info. The other S3 belongs to a couple we're friends with up there. My wife had mentioned the problem to her friend, and she replied that they had been having the same issue. Apparently (without knowing all the details) they had gone through all the same things we've been through so far (swap cablecards, checks levels at the street, check levels at the house, check wiring, etc.). From what I gather it was a boosted plant-level signal for their development. Who knows a this point. I was quick to believe (and wanted to believe) that it was a Cox issue. From the other threads, I'm starting to think it might actually be a firmware issue on our end (all of us). I just find it difficult to think that multiple areas around the country besides HR are seeing the same symptoms (and all on the S3). ???


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

I know some people have mentioned that they feel their pixelation seems to be worse at certain times of the day...but now I've definitely seen a change. I have been watching tivo after midnight this week (working a late shift at work) and I've noticed that the pixelation is basically GONE on both of my tuners on those troublesome frequencies (531, 537) in this early morning time. The pixelation returns as usual during all daytime hours and early evening/primetime. 

Is our cable TV signal "shared", meaning less incoming signal when more people are using it (ala broadband)? 

culsu, I haven't really seen much pixelation on 615 or 621...occasionally DiscoveryHD (615) will blink a little, but that's about it.


----------



## EdSeymore (Jul 9, 2003)

> I have a S3 with the pixelation problem. I also have a Cox dual HD DVR which works fine on the same feed as the S3. The Cox technician measured the signal strength as +6 in a valid range of -5 to +9 on channel 101. TiVo shows low 80's to low 90's. Pixelation when below 90. Has anyone had this problem and gotten it resolved as yet?


TiVo supplied a replacement box. Cox re-installed the same CC's in replacement TiVo. Problem with channels 101/102 corrected immediately! TiVo shows signal strength 93 and above on channels 101/102.


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

In the past week or so, I've also noticed that the pixelation is, once again, better at certain times. For about a month, I could count on 531/537 to demonstrate the poor picture quality; now there's a slim chance that I may get 30-60 minutes of error-free viewing. I haven't written down times, but will. 

glassonion - the folks at Cox have told me several times that the bandwidth problem that cable modem users once experienced is no longer an issue, especially with cable TV. ???

I'm still waiting for TiVo's "Investigation Department" to get back to me re: signal strength meter and Cox to reply with their findings re: hardware errors or signal strength issues at the head-end.

EdSeymore - has your picture remained clear? I know the first 2-3 hours following my first two swaps were clear, then they'd go bad again. The third swap as bad immediately.


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

I knew it was too good to be true! I found tiling this morning around 0900. Frq's 609, 681 and 669. Was worse on 609 where I have had problems before. I must say that some of the channels in the range were extrememly annoying but if desperate, watchable. No other channels were affected in the brief scan I did and it affected tuners 1 and 2. It is possible that it has been there before and I haven't noticed it.

The good news is that it went away at some point today and all seems well again.


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

I finally got my sister's problem channels......Freq's 537 and 531 as well as 645, 627 and 735. Hers are sporadic and can last 5 minutes or quite a long time. She hasn't noticed any special time of day or night either. Channels 100-104 are included in this range.


----------



## EdSeymore (Jul 9, 2003)

culsu said:


> ... EdSeymore - has your picture remained clear? I know the first 2-3 hours following my first two swaps were clear, then they'd go bad again. The third swap as bad immediately.


16:04 Still good after one week. Ch 15 and 715 very good. Ch 101 good (93 or better).

20:21 I have since tried to view programs recorded from ch 101 (Planet Earth) NG [No Good]. I have been away for a few days. The spot checks were good. But the problem is NOT corrected.


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

Something to think about....

I had the longest episode of tiling since I got the newest machine yesterday starting around 3p and ending around midnight (approx times) on channels I haven't seen tiling on since it was really bad with the first 2 machines. I have to say that it was 75% watchable but still annoying.

I had left my 5 disc DVD/CD player (through the receiver) powered on. I have been keeping it powered off for a while now. Since that was the only change, is it possible that could be having some type of interference maybe with the progressive scan or something? I know I am grasping at straws and all but it was something different so I figured I would through it in the mix. As my sister doesn't have a receiver, I know that cannot be the only cause. 

Or was Cox messing with the signal?


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

christib,

I had the same thought about the VCR and PS3 (which uses Bluetooth - another possible source of interference). I unplugged those units and removed them from the room (desperate measures and what not) and continued to get tiling. I also thought it might be a magnet in the middle surround speaker, so I removed that, too. No difference. 

I'm still getting the tiling on all of the same channels, but it seems they're not as frequent. I'm fairly sure it's because I've modified my viewing habits to work around those bad channels and has nothing to do any "efforts" made by Cox and/or TiVo (but mostly not Cox).

I guess I'll continue to patiently wait for FiOS.


----------



## rock711 (May 18, 2005)

I thought I'd post my experience here, since it seems to be the most appropriate place. I received my S3 earlier in the week and had Cox come out today to install the dreaded CableCards. I live in Norfolk. It went terrribly (as expected). After 3.5 hours, only one of my CableCards can receive all channels and I have intermittant tiling. The great thing is that my tiling doesn't just effect HD & digital channels; generally channels 2-7 are unwatchable. On top of all that I had a supervisor on location and he told me that Discovery HD will begin tiling within two months for TiVo S3 customers, and that he cringes every time he walks into a house with a S3 because he knows they'll have nothing but trouble. Lovely. I read on another thread (having to do with FIOS) that a simple RadioShack amplifier will clear pixelization/tiling up; has anyone here found this to be the case?


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

Good luck! You can try the amplifier but don't throw away the receipt since it probably won't make any difference.

I am on my 3rd TIVO box and the tiling seems to be tolerable for now. It has worsened over the past week or two for some reason but it isn't nearly as bad as it was in the past.

I would suggest that you contact TIVO and have them run you through the system. They will tell you to check your connections and fiddle around with it and blame cox. But at least you are on record with the problem and eventually maybe someone will catch on. At the same time, call cox and tell them. Make them check your connections and your incoming signal to make sure they can't alleviate some of it. Make them bring at least 2 new cable cards just in case the cards were bad or something.

If you still have severe tiling, get TIVO to send you a new box. You can put the current cable cards in the new box yourself (I would call cox and have them reset the cards since some folks found that turning the cards on glitched somewhere and then you can start fresh). From there, it is just whatever you can take.

After 3 boxes and 2 sets of cable cards and many conversations with technicians each blaming the other company, I finally got 85% good service with some tiling. It is now intermittant and not as severe when it does occur. I still haven't figured out who to blame.

The good news is that your TIVO will get normal service with regular cable while you are waiting for the new box and can't take the picture. It will save you from throwing it in a pond. And cox will credit you for the difference of no digital service. If you can, leave the cards in when the cox guy comes so that he can see the picture and test the line when it is in full swing. They claim it helps.

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

And what are they going to do to make Disc HD tile? If they know it is going to happen, why can't they fix it? How odd. That makes me think it is Cox all along.


----------



## rock711 (May 18, 2005)

christib said:


> And what are they going to do to make Disc HD tile? If they know it is going to happen, why can't they fix it? How odd. That makes me think it is Cox all along.


That's a great question. The guy wouldn't say but he clearly knew that something Cox was doing was messing with the S3's. He was very deliberate about the Discovery HD channel. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Did v8.3 software make any difference? I'm considering dumping D* and moving back to COX with the new S3 rebate, but now after reading this thread I'm not sure what to do...


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

Even though I said I wasn't planning on getting CableCARDs in my previous post, I decided to go ahead and try them out.

I have an appointment tonight (6/4) and told the CS person when I ordered the service that the installer should bring extra CARDs just in case there are problems. I'll post here afterward about how things worked out (if they do in the first place ).

Note that I'm in Hampton and it looks like most of the posts in this thread are from people on the southside, so my experience may be different.


----------



## Hannibal1209b (Dec 10, 2003)

Todd said:


> Did v8.3 software make any difference? I'm considering dumping D* and moving back to COX with the new S3 rebate, but now after reading this thread I'm not sure what to do...


I am in the same boat. I have been lurking for a long time and reading this thread. I was all excited about getting the S3, but I just don't know now. I may have to just break down and get the crappy D* HD DVR......


----------



## CallMeBob (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm in the boat with you guys. I was going to buy two S3s to replace my Moto boxes, but I can't bring myself to buy them if they are going to have problems. As much as I hate the Cox DVR, which has become really blurry since the last firmware push, at least they work correctly.


----------



## rock711 (May 18, 2005)

I've just had my 2nd set of CableCards installed and I'm still getting tiling severe enough to make TV unwatchable. I've been on the phone with Cox, TiVo, had two techs and one manager out, and this problem persists as badly as it did on day one.

After everyone I've spoken to and everything I've read I'm placing the blame squarely on CableLabs. 

I sincerely don't think this is TiVo's fault; the thing works great when the CableCards aren't in, and as much as I hate to say it, I don't believe it's Cox's fault either. Short of rewiring the neighborhood they've done everything possible to accomidate. Now I have all new cabling and a +11 line level. When they plug in their DVR, there's never a kink in the signal; it's like magic. Sure Cox screws with the power on individual frequencies, but if it's still within acceptable parameters for 99% of all supported equipment, I don't think they can be blamed. Sorry for the rant, but I'm getting frustrated with all this nonsense.

I just want my S3 to work as seamlessly as my S2 did.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Any more updates on this? Anyone have an S3 working correctly in Hampton Roads?


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

I think I may have stumbled across the reason some channels won't work on the S3's.

SDV. Switching something. Basically, if I read it right, the channels broadcast in SDV will require two way communication due to scrambling and since our cable cards are only one way and S3's doesn't support multi direction cable cards, this may not be the only channel that has problems if or when Cox starts switching out to the different format.

Here is a link http://www.tivolovers.com/2007/05/10/mr-tivo-goes-to-washington/

that will let you know what I read (and it will probably make more sense to those techies out there who understand this stuff!)

And Todd, to answer your question, I really don't think so. I know mine is better than it was but it still isn't right. Still contemplating if it was worth the $1000.


----------



## rock711 (May 18, 2005)

Todd said:


> Any more updates on this? Anyone have an S3 working correctly in Hampton Roads?


I'm on my second TiVo and 3rd set of cablecards. Tried an amplifier, had Cox come out and check levels again (seems to be their answer to every problem). Still tiling to the point where some channels are unwatchable. TiVo blames Cox. Cox blames TiVo. I wish I could talk to a Cox system engineer and find out what the problem is.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

My S3 works great here. Of course I am Cox-free, and even cable-free. That amplifier you tried that didn't help, take it and put on a good outside antenna pointed at Suffolk, and you will be so happy to have an S3. Over the air is great here since the towers are all in same direction a bow-tie or dish type UHF antenna will make you really happy. As for the other kind of channels, I use my old S1 with DISH for those. No more 1 to 2 week cable outages after hurricanes for me, ever. And I get great stuff not on Cox, like NASA-TV.


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

I purchased my TiVo Series 3 at the end of January to take advantage of the lifetime subscription transfer offer. It's been tiling since the first set of 3 or 4 (I'd have to go back and re-read this thread to know for sure) CableCARDs.

Had I not paid for the lifetime subscription, I'd abandon TiVo, but I don't think I'd go with the Cox DVR, either. It hardly seems fair that they benefit by providing poor service. As the tiling occurs only on certain frequencies and it's not constant, it's got to be the Cox service. 

If you're having Cox technicians and/or their manager (nice guy - been here many times), ask them/him to test the quality of the signal, not just the quantity/strength. Cox's acceptable db range is more stringent than the TiVo's, so it's not a signal strength issue, but more like a signal quality. Perhaps the CableCARDs demand a cleaner signal with less errors and/or noise. The rub is they have no way of testing that in the field, so they'll hook up their signal strength meter and happily show you that it well within the -10db to +10db range required by TiVo. 

And my Discovery HD (Channel 731) has pixelated since day 1, but nowhere near as bad as the 736 MHz channels.


----------



## Bomber664 (May 27, 2007)

Up and running for 3 weeks now with no problems. Live in Suffolk with Charter cable.

Read here for more. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=355667


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

Has anyone noticed extra tiling activity in the past 1-2 weeks on the local channels? They were doing so well and now there seems to be a spike in frequency and severity. Wonder if Cox changed their outputs or something since I haven't changed anything.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

When you all say "tiling", what exactly do you mean? I ended up staying with D* and the HR20 in addition to my HR10, but I know some other people who may want the new TiVo HD around here...


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

How to explain.....Digital pixels that ghost and move around often following the actors as the sound cuts in and out. Think of a computer game that your processor isn't keeping up with and it spits and starts? Basically, the cable cards loses a signal completely for a few seconds or it drops below a decent quality and starts tiling. A second or two is annoying here and there but when it gets going, the show can be completely unwatchable.

It is so intermittant. I could have it occur during the 1st 5 min of a show, the whole show or it might start 20 min in. And then it depends on the severity. The channels it affects and the time of day varies as well. Often if my TIVO is reading 92%, I may have trouble. Lately, it has been occuring with increased fervor on 3, 13, and 14 mostly during the evening/night. 

Of course TIVO blames cox, cox blames tivo and it is probably a combination of both.


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

yes I have noticed a lot more pixelation over the last couple weeks...been away from the forum for a while...I got sick of putting so much time into the issue, and honestly the problem was so much better than before... About the same time Cox added the rest of the local channels on HD, my problem improved and continued to do so...I still had some issues on one of the CCs (and always on the 2 frequencies I mentioned on old posts) , but hardly ever on the HD local channels so definitely liveable.

But the last couple weeks or so certainly have worsened. Fairly frequent pixelation and it has creeped onto freq 567 for certain. Maybe a coincidence, but Cox did just add some new HD channels (AE, etc)...maybe there compression of the signal has changed slightly...

Now I'm actually having a WORSE problem, if you can believe it, which I noticed just a couple days ago. Basically my S3 has SERIOUS tiling...leading to pausing...during which it is entirely unresponsive to remote control or, for that matter, manual controls. Only unplugging it to reboot produces any reaction...unfortunately it often runs quite slow/choppy at this point and may keep rebooting (for example...reboots onto tivo screen, but background spot lights move slowly and tivo character in top left corner sways with hesitations. sometimes I don't even have tivo menu choices, just tivo central at the top).

this "freezing" is alleviated by unplugging the cable from the back of S3. And this freezing is induced within a few minutes by putting 2 HD channels on at one time. and if one HD channel is on (even if on other channel not currently being watched), the S3 seems to slow. It simply freaks out. I can swap live channels and the info will be screwed up with new channel number, but last channel title/description.. I don't know what the hell is going on...similar freezed described on another thread strange behavior . the discussion centers around a crapped out hard drive, and as of now, the last post by ProfX shows a fix by cloning a new hard drive...certainly outside of my capabilities or time at this point...

Am I the only one with these recent developments?

I'll try and post back any changes...


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

I definitely don't have your dilemma! I am sorry though. Darn technology and it's addictiveness. What will we do without our TIVO's now? 
I have to agree that I think Cox upgraded their signal with the addition of HD channels before and somehow it downgraded with the recent channel updates and changes. That is definitely when I noticed the changes. And on the same channels as before with the slight addition of regular A&E. I don't recall it there in the past.
Now, the question is, how do we get Cox to fix it?


----------



## rock711 (May 18, 2005)

Got an update for everyone. I've been badgering both TiVo and Cox on this issue and finally made some headway. First off, after 9 tech visits and one field manager visit they finally came clean about the issue. I got in contact with their CableCard field manager who told me that this is a known issue and there's nothing they can really do. They are going to give me a refund for every month I had digital cable with the tiling issue (since I bought my TiVo S3 in May). I would suggest you do the same. Just make sure you demand a manager when you call.

Second, and more importantly, I received a call from TiVo on Wednesday afternoon, but before I give you the good news let me back up a bit. A few months ago I made such a fuss with TiVo that the rep I was speaking to said he was going to tell the engineers to send me email updates on this issue until it was resolved. I had pretty much given up on that promise until I received this call. The rep on the other end told me that they hadn't forgotten about me and that the TiVo engineers had isolated the problem and they will be releasing a software update in the near future to address it. I _begged_ him for more info and this is all I got:

1. It has something to do with macroblocking.
2. There were bugs with how the TiVo software was interacting with the CableCard firmware.
3. It has something to do with decompression tolerances.
4. He did not know when this update was going to be released. I pressed him on this issue and he gave a hint; it looks like it will be a part of a seasonal update, potentially the next one.

Thought you all might like to know


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow! You have been busy. Thank you for sharing what you found out and giving us a light at the end of the tunnel. Hopefully a short tunnel....

As much of a pain in the butt the whole thing is, I am glad that someone finally admitted there was a real problem. Now why couldn't they just have told us that from the beginning and ask us to hang in there since they were working on it? 

Thanks again for pushing the issue and getting answers. I had a received a "rebate" for the digital cable portion for a couple of months in the beginning and they actually didn't give me too much headache about it so I definitely recommend it if you have a lot of unwatchable shows.


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

Apparently my hard drive is, in fact, shot. Things have gone downhill further with lengthy pauses and freezes simply moving between tivo menus, etc. After discussion with tivo support today, I'm sending it back and it's being replaced.

On a hopeful note, I pressed the support guy about the pixelation issue, telling him how it never went away, etc. He backed up rock711's story...apparently they (customer support) received an email about 2 weeks ago regarding a software update soon to come out which should address pixelation issues of the S3. They've already released one for the HD (although I guess to mixed reviews jugding by the forum). He doesn't know exactly when, but guessed by early September. He said he's been surprised how long it has taken.


----------



## rock711 (May 18, 2005)

No problem. We're all in this boat together 



christib said:


> Wow! You have been busy. Thank you for sharing what you found out and giving us a light at the end of the tunnel. Hopefully a short tunnel....


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

Just checking in - my issue has remained consistent since January - no period of clearing up at all. I was about to write a letter to all the networks, advertisers, the FCC and anyone else that may be paying money to advertise products I can't see. Waiting for the next update sounds like a better plan.


----------



## aharris999 (Aug 13, 2007)

glassonion said:


> Cox just told me they have yet to have a customer in the entire Hampton Roads area (Virginia Beach, Norfolkl, Portsmouth, Hampton, etc.) who has a S3 installation with dual tuner cards without pixelation. Can that possibly be true? Doesn't this suggest something wrong in the signal Cox sends out? Is there anyone who has had success in the area? Or is the new S3 box that unreliable?
> 
> I desperately want my S3 to work, but pretty soon here I'm going to have to throw in the towel and go back to a Cox DVR box (which sucks)...


Comcast just claimed the same thing about 50 miles up the road in Richmond, VA. They said that no one in Richmond has been able to get TiVo HD to work, and Comcast doesn't know why.

I have 3 major issues now, and I'm about at wits end...
1. Don't get most of my HD channels
2. Spontaneous reboots constantly while browsing menus
3. TiVo menus are unbelievable slow... ie. 30 second delay after hitting the TiVo button for the main menu to appear.


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

I was scanning some other threads and folks have been complaining of tiling and pixeling with the 8.3 update (many are asking to have 8.1 back since things were good and there was no 8.2). I noticed that I have version 8.3 and regrettably, I don't recall when it changed. Since I had weeks of clarity and the pixel gremlins seem to be back in their sporadic patterns on the same channels as before (and they seem to attack many of the same shows but I still can't find any rhyme or reason), I wonder if it coincided with the update? The thread mentioned macroblocking and TIVO being aware of the interface issues. It sounds very much like our problems and their troubleshooting leaves them with our same problems. Maybe Cox is off the hook after all?

aharris999-I am no expert but it seems like you have bigger problems if you keep rebooting. I would definitley call TIVO on that one and let them troubleshoot you. You may have a bad drive. As for the delay in button pushing, that could be your drive or internal workings as well but try changing the batteries. I was getting mad at my remote lately and fresh batteries made all the difference.

Now if only the tiling would cease.....come on TIVO! Hurry up and fix it!  Happy new fall season viewing everyone!


----------



## johndeal (Sep 17, 2007)

I have read this thread on Hampton Roads and there have been no new ideas. Has anyone had the problem corrected? I have had a Series 3 since July, had the CCs replaced at least 3 times, no wires, connections, amplifier, etc. and still have pixilation. Right now I am using a Cox DVR because the Tivo is so unreliable. I tend to believe now that it is more of a Cox problem with signal leakage than a Tivo problem, but who knows? Would signal leakage problems cause a drop off for users? Cox has had problems with the FCC in other areas with signal leakage. Any updates from anyone? Any updates from Tivo?


----------



## cvye (Nov 15, 2006)

Massive tiling and audio dropouts have been a problem since mid-July here in RI on NBC and ABC HD channels (700, 702 - strangely 701 - CBS - is unaffected).
Tivo Tech support told me they were aware of the problem and its time of onset and have a cure that will be sent down on a seasonal update. 

The last few days the problem has taken about 30 minutes to manifest itself; before it was either instantaneous or within 10 minutes. I'm not sure if Cox did something or that my box got some update.


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

Has anyone had more consistent problems on local channels 3, 10, 13 and 14 lately? I was wondering if Cox had changed their transmission again or something.


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

Found the link to sign up for priority 9.1 update: http://research.tivo.com/91priority/index.htm

I don't know if it will help!

I did find out something interesting last night however. My neighbor who has a cox dvr is also having tiling/pixeling problems that sound exactly llike my recent spell that started about 3 weeks ago.

10/4-I received the update yesterday and other than changes to the wishlist, I haven't noticed any real changes. I did find that the signal strength meter under diagnostics seems to be real time (before it would take a long time to change with the signal) and now adjusts whenever there is a flucuation which is apparently pretty often. I had a very short time of pixeling last night but it cleared up on it's own. Maybe there is a patch in the update?

I still have an appt with cox to check the signal strength since they are doing some construction nearby and I wonder if they nicked a line causing a signal leak (which would explain the local channel only and recent problem). Here is to hopeful resolution!


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

I received the Fall 2007 (9.1) update yesterday. Two green screens/reboots later and everything seems to be back to normal, which is to say it's still pixelated. Channels 8, 23, 32, 38 etc. are still unwatchable. 

After nearly 9 months of this, I think I'm about ready to go back to the Cox DVR. Too bad these things aren't selling well on eBay.


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

Not good news that you guys haven't seen any changes with 9.1 I'm gonna try and sign up for the update and keep my fingers crossed. btw I sadly reverted to the cox dvr a couple weeks ago as both my wife and I have had it with the constant tiling. It's always on the same frequencies on one particular CC and random on the other. And this is my third box...

btw DVR does not have the same tiling issues...same cable outlet, everything. It does have tiling hiccups (brief flashes for a couple seconds) now and then, but no constant pixelation. But its menus, controls, response, and bugs totally suck. I forget how crappy it truly is...but I can watch shows all the way through. Here's hoping 9.1 works...


----------



## culsu (Jan 31, 2007)

I hope you have better luck. I called TiVo this afternoon to let them know I'm still here and haven't seen any improvement. They helpfully consolidated my three cases into one (all the same issue) and escalated the whole thing to "an engineer." I thanked the technician and hung up with no hopes of ever hearing back from them. 

For the longest time, I've been relying on the OTA antenna to pick up those channels that don't come in at all, such as CBS. I've always experienced a small amount of pixelation, which I wrote off as poor signal due to weather, traffic or whatever. The OTA feed splits and goes to the TiVo for recording and directly to the TV. When I switch to the TV and select antenna as source, it's fine. Through TiVo, the antenna channels pixelate. 

So here's our problem: digital cable only pixelates on certain frequencies, some more reliably than others, leading one to believe that it must be the cable company's signal quality and/or strength. On the other hand, the antenna signal also pixelates in a similar but less pronounced fashion when run through the TiVo box but not the TV, leading one to believe that it must be the TiVo box.

Human beings are gestated in less time than it's taken to resolve this issue.


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

My local channel only issues are finally corrected. After my phone went out an apparently really competent tech came out to fix the phone and I explained the situation. He agreed it was probably a leak in the line (ingress problem) and that he would forward it up for the plant to eval the situation. A few days later, it stopped completely and I haven't had one problem since. If you are having problems with the local channels including HD, make sure they check for ingress (basically a bleed through of over the air signals into the line causing interference).

Ok, maybe BBC America is still tiling. Guess all is not quite right in the world. At least it apparently tiles on channels that I rarely or never watch.


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

christib

so how did the tech or you test or decide the issue was ingress? did they change anything at your house or all from their end? is your tiling really gone or at least practically gone? ...i am really trying not to get my hopes up...


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

No testing, well he checked the line again (for the 900th time) and of course it was fine. Since my neighbor was having issues as well on just the local channels, I knew it couldn't be tivo this time but yes the tiling went away. Now, I did notice a little tiling on HD CBS but I haven't watched the show yet and it wasn't doing it on regular CBS so that seems weird. Spot checks find it very monor and occasional.

BBCA had tiling the other night in it's old and consistant way so it isn't fixed yet so to speak but I am wondering now if the plant isn't responsible for filtering or cleaning some of the signal up after all.

Also I have found a correlation between some numbers on the TIVO and tiling. Settings-account system info-diagnostics:

Look at the RS corrected numbers. If they are climbing or in the 10000+ range, your signal strength starts to dip and tiling is occurring. I have found this to be true all of the time. Does that help anyone figure it all out? Since one of the latest updates came through, those numbers adjust in real time and the cable guy acknowledged them and seemed to understand them and that clinched his feelings about the plant being the cause.


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello everyone! Hope you had a great holiday and the new year brings us happy TIVOing.

I just wanted to let everyone know that at least Cox is aware of the problem locally and if nothing else, there is one guy who will keep up with it.

To update on my specific issues, I have tiling most of the time on channels 100, 101, 102, 103, 104, 105 and 252. When (if) I start getting tiling on the local channels, I call cox to send out a tech and the plant does something and it goes away. It goes away on all of the culprit channels and then the 100-105 and 252 always comes back. I will learn to live with that I guess.

I called cox because I read that all subscribers would be getting more free HD channels after Jan 1 and they weren't coming in for me. I called and of course the guy on the phone didn't understand that S3 Tivos can't use cable boxes. He was sitting near the "TIVO expert manager" and put me on hold. Since the new HD channels use the switching technology and the cable cards are one way set to receive only, we will not get any extra HD channels. (per a note on the TIVO site, cable companies will be providing some type of connector this year to remedy this though). While I was bummed, the next piece of news gave me hope.

The so called TIVO expert at COX has an S3 Tivo that has the same type of problems we have all been experiencing! While I am sympathetic for him, he is definitely keeping up with any new information and potential fixes to correct the tiling including working with TIVO. The guy on the phone was chatting with the Tivo expert and myself and passed on my particular problems. He definitely wants the problems resolved as well. I asked if they ever got the multistream cards or if there was a fix specifically to correct the tivo, how would we know about it since they don't flag your account as having a tivo and the guy said that they assume anyone with cable cards (I assume 2) has a tivo and would make contact if anything came up.

While it doesn't fix things now, at least there is someone in house who has a vested interest in getting it corrected. Maybe there is hope after all!

1/21 Well, the cable folks were out yet again for local channel issues (this is about the 4-5th time since summer?). A pattern of works for 2 weeks and then begins tiling on Tuesday worsening and spreading of course as the week wears on. This time the guy was the same from early December who found some type of problem in the line and referred it to maintenence (due to multifamily dwelling). Long story short, he said that maintenence definitely found a problem and referred it to the head end where the problem apparently is. Apparently the head end is going to watch the node (which serves millions of people according to the cable guy) and I guess see what to do next? Does it mean fixing lines or output? Who knows. Of course my tiling is now worse than ever and I am supposed to wait about 1 week and call back if still problematic. 

Wouldn't it be ironic if the "fix" at the head end suddenly fixed all of our issues? I shall cross my fingers and hope that they fix it soon and fix us all!


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the update christib. I'll keep my fingers crossed. I still have tiling issues as well, bad enough that we use the Cox DVR unit in our main room/TV and the S3 is relegated to a back room. Ugh. But it doesn't pixellate endlessly in the middle of a favorite show...

I obviously check in, so let us know if there is news or updates.


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

There may finally be some resolution to my TIVO problems! Since the summer my local channels have been tiling badly on regular and HD (along with 252 and 100-104 which I figure are Tivo interface issues). I figured TIVo but my neighbor mentioned some cable issues as well. After about 7 tech visits and many phone calls, they did identify a problem at the head end (signal plant) which apparently took a little while to fix. I have a feeling they fixed that back in late January since my tiling did improve so that shows were watchable. Apparently some part broke and it would have affected many customers. Imagine this, channels 252 and 100-104 have had no tiling whatsoever since about then. Guess it was Cox! Skip ahead with tiling still occurring on local channels, a few more cox phone calls and 1-2 more tech visits.....this weekend a maintainence guy came by that works on the lines from the outdoor cable box toward the plant and he identified an amplifier that was broken and giving off wrong readings near the next tap in line (I guess one of the many branches in the cable line) which he replaced/fixed. I am crossing my fingers as I have had no tiling for a few days now. Of course I could go for days without any problems in the past but at least I have a direct phone number to report the problem IF it happens again. (I am hoping!)

I have to say that all of the techs that have come out have been sympathetic and really nice.....a few early ones blamed the tivo but a couple have really come through and ID'd the issues.

Hopefully some of the tiling has cleared up after the part at the plant was fixed for everyone! My sister mentioned she is able to watch shows now with little tiling. My next suggestion is have them check some in line amplifiers if you still have problems???? Also, a customer service rep told me that I should call every day to report the tiling problems so that they could credit my account. I laughed and told her she would be better off if I called on days without a problem. They did credit my account for basic cable for a month though without any problems. I really only asked that one time so I guess I should have asked a few more times!!

Now if only TIVO could hurry up with their device/doo-dad so that we can watch the HD switched channels so we can get our money's worth out of Cox. Happy Spring!


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

christib said:


> There may finally be some resolution to my TIVO problems! ... Happy Spring!


Great news  Keep us posted!

BTW, the next tome they tell you that a node serves "millions" of people, ask them who makes it. To the best of my knowledge, most nodes can reliably serve up to about 2000 homes (give or take). Anyone have more accurate data?


----------



## glassonion (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, this post has been dormant for quite a while, but I thought I'd update. My tiling issues continued intermittently certainly through the spring and probably into early summer (not sure of last time with confirmed tiling since the S3 got demoted to a back, little used TV long ago). But in late August I decided to recheck after receiving the new 9.4 update, and NO TILING. I tried not to get overexcited, moved it into the main living room (actually split the signal coming in before reaching the Cox DVR), and anxiously watched full time. I've watched now for a solid 3 weeks and no tiling; not on the terrible channels and frequencies; not on either tuner; not when 2 HD channels on at once. I get the very rare brief burst of pixelation, but it's no different than what I see on other digital broadcasts including my old series 2 and it's really quite rare. 

The CC are the same and were never changed after the last unsuccessful swap a year ago. I'm not sure if something improved due to the 9.4 update (doubtful since I haven't seen it mentioned in other threads) or if Cox at some point recently improved their signal, but at any rate everything works great now. I hope everyone else has had similar improvement.


----------



## christib (Mar 26, 2007)

I guess mine has been acting appropriately since around the time of my last post.....my TIVO won't let me delete season passes and seems to have a mind of it's own with recordings but I think it needs a simple reboot...as soon as it is done recording a show I will try that.

I have an occasional digital burp here and there and I found that BBC America can act a little crazy once in a while but I have to say, I think the problem was fixed....maybe by cox, maybe a TIVO update? Guess no one will own it. Now if we can just get the "thing" that will allow us to watch the switched channels......

Happy continued TIVo'ing!


----------

